# Silver King Cutting/Show/Pleasure Saddle???



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have seen one too many of that brand in person, I would not pay 100.00 for it.


.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I have seen one too many of that brand in person, I would not pay 100.00 for it.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the quick response! 
This is why I love it here at HF! :-D


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Do your HORSE AND Yourself a favor. *Run from that saddle !!!!!*

Boone


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Rawhide said:


> Do your HORSE AND Yourself a favor. *Run from that saddle !!!!!*
> 
> Boone


Lol!!! Good to know! 
Thanks for the heads up guys


----------

